# seen any herps



## reptiles r us 123 (Aug 1, 2014)

I havent seen any herps so far this year not even a newt or toad just wondering have you guys seen any yet or there most liky hibernating


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Someone on a Facebook page for Northumberland put up a photo of this handsome fella that he found out last Friday! :2thumb:


----------



## reptiles r us 123 (Aug 1, 2014)

Wow amazing.i wish I could find them never found one in my life. vipera berus most beautiful creature. Infact I have never seen a reptile in the uk is allways the same old toad smooth newt and the occasional crested.


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Take a trip to Cannock Chase, you are sure to see something on a sunny but cool morning


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

I have been watching and photographing adders since the beginning of the month.


----------

